# makes a mess when drinking water



## drex27 (Jul 11, 2009)

my 4 month old pup makes a mess when he drinks water. it's like it drips out of his mouth and he makes a trail of water,and sometimes he will put his paws in the water dish also. not to funny when he gets black paw prints all over the clean white tiled floor.
anybody else experience this sort of behavior


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yep.. especially because my girls have long hair on their faces. We just put a little braided rug underneath their bowls.. problem solved.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

my akita is horrible about that.
she drinks and then just lifts her head mid lap and trails it around the kitchen!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

omg! my weim/gsp makes POOLS of water when drinking  It's crazy!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Mine don't make too much of a mess. I always put a rug or something under the water bowl. I have had dogs who are sloppy drinkers...not much you can do about it. It is what it is in this instance.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

My dog's a sloppy drinker. At first I thought she was drinking the entire bowl of water but it's really just that half of it ends up on the floor. As she's drinking you can just see it splashing all over and it ends up pooling around her feet... kind of annoying really but it is what it is.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

My cat is actually the worst in my house! She and Bayne use the same water dish and she likes to play in it! Water gets everywhere!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I've got messy drinkers here too, but not as bad as when I had an english bulldog.


----------



## loganbean (Dec 3, 2008)

I like to put some ice chips in the dog's water. My dog loves to "go bobbing for ice." He is so cute- he runs over to the water bowl and shoves his muzzle down to the bottom of the bowl- grabs the ice then moves his head to the side (over the floor) and chews it- repeat- repeat! It makes a huge puddle/mess- but him looking at me with water dripping from his nose makes it all worth it! Tile helps to for easy clean-up.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Wynpyp said:


> My cat is actually the worst in my house! She and Bayne use the same water dish and she likes to play in it! Water gets everywhere!


Wyn: I have the same problem except that if the water is not at an acceptable level for Mort (the cat) he will tip water out of the bowl. I had to get a non-slip bowl PLUS put a piece of the non-slip carpet stuff under it. He can't tip water out of it anymore! 

I just learned to accept that there would be water around the bowl...


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Saint Bernard puppy...need I say more? LOL

We've learned to watch our step near the water bowl, especially while wearing socks! And I dry the floor, cupboards and pups face, chest & legs (yes, he's that sloppy!) several times each day. 

Gross is the "slime" he leaves at the bottom of the bowl...there's a reason his water is changed 5 times (or more) every day


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine aren't sloppy when _drinking it_. But Tj _ALWAYS_ has to have one foot in the water bowl every time he gets a drink. He's done this ever sense he was a puppy and does not look like he'll grow out of it. I think it's kinda cute but very messy. I also have a mat under the water bowl; trying to soak up the water off of his paw when he steps out of the bowl. The mat I use is that colorful woven mat that you can get at Walmart.



Wynpyp said:


> My cat is actually the worst in my house! She and Bayne use the same water dish and she likes to play in it! Water gets everywhere!





alphadoginthehouse said:


> Wyn: I have the same problem except that if the water is not at an acceptable level for Mort (the cat) he will tip water out of the bowl. I had to get a non-slip bowl PLUS put a piece of the non-slip carpet stuff under it. He can't tip water out of it anymore!
> 
> I just learned to accept that there would be water around the bowl...


She won't play in the water but my cat, Lola, for some reason always has to "dig" for water every time before she takes a drink. She'll paw and pull at the water bowl (or sometimes the floor near it) each time. If the bowl is not stable then water sloshes everywhere.

Between Tj and Lola, the floor is constantly wet.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

HyperFerret said:


> She won't play in the water but my cat, Lola, for some reason always has to "dig" for water every time before she takes a drink. She'll paw and pull at the water bowl (or sometimes the floor near it) each time. If the bowl is not stable then water sloshes everywhere.
> 
> Between Tj and Lola, the floor is constantly wet.


LMAO that's what Boots(cat) does when she is drinking... it's funny to watch! After she is done drinking and pawing she starts to play in it!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

LuvMyAngels said:


> Saint Bernard puppy...need I say more? LOL


I had a Great Dane who made a huge mess. It was like dunking a bath towel in a bucket of water and carrying it around the house. It's hard to be neat when you have acres of lips.

My Rotty male used to like to "share" a drink with his humans. He'd lap up a big mouthful (about a quart), carry it to where you were sitting, and drop it in your lap. He had a weird sense of humor, to say the least.

My Golden is remarkably tidy about such things. His feeding area looks like it is never used, because he laps up any spillage. The only thing he does is remove his fish oil gel caps and place them to the side. Sometimes he eats them, sometimes not.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

My dobe will carry water in her mouth and drop it on you to get attention, she is also a messy drinker.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Marsh Muppet said:


> My Rotty male used to like to "share" a drink with his humans. He'd lap up a big mouthful (about a quart), carry it to where you were sitting, and drop it in your lap. He had a weird sense of humor, to say the least.





cshellenberger said:


> My dobe will carry water in her mouth and drop it on you to get attention, she is also a messy drinker.


LOL! That is just too funny! I never knew a dog would do that.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

My dog is fairly neat but , if I put anything for water down thats bigger than a soup bowl he will start pawing in the bowl and splash it all over the place. Same with his big bowl outside , splashes it with his paw till its empty. 
My friends dog who comes over quite a bit is a messy drinker , she will stick her entire mouth/nose right to the bottom of the water bowl and make a mess every where. That is annoying .



drex27 said:


> my 4 month old pup makes a mess when he drinks water. it's like it drips out of his mouth and he makes a trail of water,and sometimes he will put his paws in the water dish also. not to funny when he gets black paw prints all over the clean white tiled floor.
> anybody else experience this sort of behavior


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Both of my girls are very messy and very loud drinkers. I have to walk very carefully in the kitchen around their bowls so I don't slip  Place mats help a little.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

We have Saint bernards, and are they messy drinkers! I do not think there isn't a square inch of the kitchen floor that isn't covered with water. And I think Buster takes a bath in it, because he is soaked when he is done.


----------

